
Managing Kubernetes Vulnerabilities - effi
https://medium.com/@tufin/managing-kubernetes-vulnerabilities-642152fc32d1
======
effi
As Kubernetes adoption continues to skyrocket, more eyes are looking at it and
finding vulnerabilities in its code and configurations. As a security-aware
Kubernetes owner, you should track newly-discovered vulnerabilities and ensure
that your Kubernetes patches are up to date and that your cluster is properly
configured to eliminate known vulnerabilities.

